# Welche Richtlinien für Schaltschrankbau?



## Bitte_ein_Bit (3 März 2008)

Hallo,
wir sind ein Ingenieurbüro für Software Dienstleistungen Roboter und SPS,
wollen jetzt unseren Kunden Schaltschränke mit anbieten,
nach welchen Richtlinien müssen wir die Schaltschränke Prüfen, bevor wir es dem Kunden übergeben bzw. welche Grundausstattung muß die Werkstatt haben.
Müssen wir uns in der Handwerkskammer für die Handwerksrolle eintragen lassen?


P.S. Die Schaltschränke montiert sowieso unser Meister...


----------



## Bitte_ein_Bit (4 März 2008)

keiner ein Rat?


----------



## jabba (5 März 2008)

1. : Suche benutzen, hatten wir in der letzten Zeit schon ein paar mal.

Eintrag in der Installateuerverzeichnis ist so ein Thema, laut VNB muss man eine Zulassung haben, aber die hat nicht jeder.
Wenn ein Meister da ist, sollte es ja kein Thema sein.
a) Anmeldung Handwerkskammer
b) Werkstattabnahme mit VDE-Ordner, Prüftafel, Messgeräten usw...
c) Eintrag in das Installateuerverzeichnis des zuständigen VNB

Herstellung nach der neuen Maschinenrichtline ! die alte ist zurückgezogen. Wer die also , so wie Ihr noch nicht angewendet hat, darf sie nicht mehr benutzen.
Niederspannungsrichtlinie
EMV-Richtlinie

Prüfungen
BGV A3
VDE 0113 / EN60204 udn der Nachfolger haben im Anhang genau beschrieben was und wie geprüft werden muss.

Eventuell zu empfehlen der besuch des Seminars .

Mal ein Beispiel aus Köln und Werkstatt


----------

